# My first book...now I'm an addict



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

I finally got my first buck! After a few hunts on my brother's lease over the past years with no luck at all I finally got to take my first buck this year. I was given permission to fill some tags on my jobsite in the canyon lake area so long as it wasn't with a gun. I dug out my old rambo style hoyt bow that I've had for 10 years and shot maybe 5 times. I baught and set up a game cam to see what was coming through and was shocked to see there were a couple quality bucks for the area. I found a hiding spot just before daybreak, waited it out for a couple hours and decided it was time to get some work done. As soon as I put my bow in the truck the buck I had been waiting for walks out 10 feet from where I had been sitting. As quietly as I could I put an arrow in and snuck into the brush to get into shooting range (I'm a rookie with an old bow so thats still 20-30 yards). Of course I step on the loudest stick and give myself away, thinking I'm done may as well sling one his way I draw back and off my arrow goes. My shot was a little higher than planned but severed his spine dropping his rear legs. I grab another arrow and put one through the heart. I have been bitten by the bug and will be getting a new bow for next season and looking for a lease where I can take the next size up. Maybe I'll luck out and catch the 12 point that has blurred across the cam a few times to fill my second buck tag.
I don't know much about telling age or size but it looked pretty mature to me.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Very nice! Now practice practice. 

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on a nice deer and he looks mature to me as well.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats!!! That is a nice deer and glad to see another one addicted to bow hunting. That's all I do now. It can get frustrating sometimes, especially if you hunt in East Texas, but when you harvest a nice deer, it is well worth the wait.

Anyway, nice deer and congrats!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great buck! Forget about them office chairs and heated blinds. Aint it nice to get that heart pounded when your up close and personal with the animal.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Were you hunting in a dump LOL that trail cam pic is funny... Congrats on a nice buck and G-luck on the 12 point...Walker


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words. I've already started shopping for a new bow.
No it wasn't at a landfill, although that might turn up some monsters, it was on one of my demolition job sites.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice job!


----------

